# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  क्या आप जानते है ,बाल झड़ने और थायराइड के बीच हो सकता है संबंध!!!

## Apurv Sharma

क्या आप जानते है ,असामान्य रुप से निष्क्रिय और अति सक्रीय थाइराइड से भी बालों के झड़ने की समस्या शुरु हो सकती है। हालांकि थाइरोइड रोग की वजह से बालों के झडने की समस्या को उचित उपचार द्वारा ठीक किया जा सकता है। चलिये जाने की थाइराइड और बालों के झड़ने की समस्या के बीच का संबंध है और इस समस्या से निजात कैसे पायी जा सकती है। तो आये जाने इसके विषय में कुछ महत्वपूर्ण बाते ..............................

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*जाने बालों के झड़ने और थायराइड के बीच संबंध :-* 

वेसे तो अधिकांश लोग जानते हैं कि थायराइड के कारण थकान, मस्तिष्क में परेशानी, वजन बढ़ना तथा शरीर का तापमान कम होने जैसी समस्याएं होती हैं, पर कई लोग नहीं जानते कि थायरोइड के कारण बाल झड़ने की समस्या भी हो सकती है। तितली के आकार वाली थायरायड ग्रंथि गर्दन में श्*वांस नली के ऊपर होती है। यह ग्रंथि शरीर के मेटाबॉलिज्*म को नियंत्रित करती है, अर्थात जो हम खाते हैं यह उसे उर्जा में बदलती है। इसके अलावा थायराइड ग्रंथि हृदय, मांसपेशियों, हड्डियों व कोलेस्*ट्रॉल को भी प्रभावित करती है। थाइराइड हार्मोस में होनेवाली एक आम गड़बड़ी ही है थायराइड पुरुषों की तुलना में महिलाओं को अधिक होता है। इससे महिलाओं को शारीरिक उतार-चढ़ाव के दौर से गुजरना पड़ता है। थायराइड एक खामोश बीमारी है और इसके शुरुआती लक्षण इतने हल्के होते हैं कि मरीज को पता ही नहीं चल पाता कि शरीर में कुछ गड़बड़ी चल रही है। बालों के झड़ने की समस्या थायराइड हार्मोन असंतुलित होने की ओर संकेत करता है। हालांकि, बहुत कम थायराइड हार्मोन खोपड़ी और शरीर के बालों के झड़ने का कारण बनता है।

कुछ विशेषज्ञ बताते हैं कि बालों की झड़ना थायराइड रोग की एक अति गंभीर पहचान हो सकती है। इसमें न सिर्फ सिर के बाल झड़ते हैं बल्कि भौहों के बाहरी हिस्सों को भी नुकसान होता है। कभी कभी इस रोग के कारण शरीर के बाल भी झड़ सकते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या थायराइड से संबंधित बालों के झड़ने की समस्या स्थायी है या नहीं ?*सामान्यत थायराइड विकार का इलाज होने के बाद बाल वापस बढ़ जाते हैं। लेकिन आश्चर्य की बात है कि अंडरएक्टिव थायराइड के आम उपचार, हॉर्मोन लेवोथीरोक्सिन बालों के झड़ने की समस्या का कारण बनता है। सामान्यतः इस तरह के साइडइफेक्ट का प्रभाव एक या दो महीने के बाद आसानी से ख़तम हो जाता है और हार्मोन के स्तर के स्थिर होने पर बाल वापस उगने लगते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या सभी महिलाओं के बाल झड़ने की समस्या थायराइड संबंधित है ?*एक अनुमान के मुताबिक पुरे विश्व में 90 प्रतिशत महिलाओं में बालों के झड़ने की समस्या खराब थायराइड समारोह से संबंधित होती है। गौरतलब है कि महिलाओं में 
थायराइड से संबंधित रोग, पुरुषओं की तुलना में बहुत अधिक होते हैं। इसी कारण चिकित्सा विशेषज्ञ सलाह देते हैं कि वे लोग जो बालों के झड़ने की समस्या का सामना कर रहे हैं वे जल्द से जल्द थायराइड के लिए अपनी जांच डॉक्टर से कराएं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*कैसे करे थायराइड रोग की पहचान ???*सामान्यतया थायराइड रोग का निदान हार्मोन के स्तर के लिए रक्त परीक्षण के बाद किया जाता है। अपने फैमली डॉक्टर अक्सर इस तरह के रक्त परीक्षण की सलाह देते हैं और परिणामों के आधार पर (परिणाम जटिल होने पर) वे आपको एंडोक्राइनोलॉजिस  ट के पास जाने की सलाह दे सकते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*बालों को वापस बढ़ने के लिए क्या है विकल्प ???  * इस बात को ध्यान रखे की, जब एक बार आपका थायराइड रोग के लिए इलाज शुरू होता है तो पहले की तरह आपके हार्मोन के स्तर को स्थिर होने में कुछ समय लग सकता है। तो जब तक आपके बाल प्राक़तिक रूप से बढें आप कोई विग या टोपी पहन सकते हैं (यदि आप इनके साथ सहज महसूस कर पाएं तो)। आप डॉक्टर से बालों के विकास मे सहायक सामयिक दवाओं के बारे में बात कर सकते हैं।

----------

